# NC Wood Praise



## Johnturner (Dec 18, 2015)

I wanted to put in a good word about NC Wood. I have worked with Gary for several years. He is a pleasure to work with. He has many species and sizes available. His shipping is super fast. He stocks pen blanks and much larger sizes. His prices are very reasonable. Gary's was some of the first wood I bought for this obsession er hobby.

As it happens my brother in law lives in North Carolina. One of the times my wife dragged me to visit them I dragged her to NC Wood. He showed us his operation and was very gracious. 

Every so often I read complaints about suppliers. I thought I would put in a word for a good guy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

